# Anyone take the 12 session ASCE Review Course Online???



## Illini86 (Jan 17, 2012)

my company signed us up to let us take it for free, its like $2k....has anyone taken it, is it pretty solid/tells you what to know and such?


----------



## Illini86 (Jan 21, 2012)

nobody has done this review class???


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you provide a link?


----------



## Illini86 (Feb 17, 2012)

https://secure.asce.org/ASCEWebsite/Webinar/ListWebinarDetail.aspx?ProdId=121958923

also i talked to a lady from testing company in illinois and she said something about not being able to take notes in a binder,only stuff in a 3 ring binder can be from a complete thing (like a code)...can you bring in the entire note set from a review course which is pretty much again set up liek any review book with theory and an example or two??

they make this thing so outrageous and penalize use in illinois when everyone else can take ANYTHING in yet we are graded along with them equally??? seems like bs


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 18, 2012)

Illini86 said:


> https://secure.asce....rodId=121958923
> 
> also i talked to a lady from testing company in illinois and she said something about not being able to take notes in a binder,only stuff in a 3 ring binder can be from a complete thing (like a code)...can you bring in the entire note set from a review course which is pretty much again set up liek any review book with theory and an example or two??
> 
> they make this thing so outrageous and penalize use in illinois when everyone else can take ANYTHING in yet we are graded along with them equally??? seems like bs



Thanks for the link Illin. Wow, $2,000. Insane. Good for you since it's free. That's nice.

Dude, no offense but I don't want to hear any complaining about taking the PE exam in IL. Try taking it in CA and being required to take two additional 2.5 hour 50 problem exams.  Seriously though, you won't need "notes" to pass. You'll be fine with bound references/material and codes. Good luck.


----------



## Illini86 (Feb 18, 2012)

but does refernce material include the review class shit?

nothing is ever clear with anything on this stupid f'n test...do they check the books and stuff what you bring in when you get to the test place?? what if you bring something that isn't allowed, that you dont know as the rules for what is and isnt allowed blows the big one, do they just take it and you continue on your way and claim it at the end of the test?

studying for this ATROCIOUS thing is unbearable...why do we have to know all the stupid water stuff and roads when you do NONE OF IT IN YOUR CAREER???? this is nothing more then the FE with a name change and instead of gettin f'd with electrical stuff it's water and roads.....

i beg for april to come already...........


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 19, 2012)

Dude, "chillax".


----------



## Illini86 (Feb 19, 2012)

lol i dont know i get in these freak outs now today i feel like too much stuff to do still and need more time...the ups and downs of this thing and other things going on at the moment with me.....i dont know.....i'm freaking out man LOL


----------

